# yeh!!!!!!



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

IT'S ALIVE 










£4 fix kit, a few cuts, bit of frustration with clips and she's going again, there's life in the old girl yet :thumb:

drew


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

was it the dreaded rrod? if it was how did you repair it? i binned my last one and bought a ps3 just gave up on the xbox360.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Your Aids has been cured then old pal :thumb:

Welcome back to the gaming world


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Dude any info on this would be much appreciated i have two dead'uns sat in the front room


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

james b said:


> Dude any info on this would be much appreciated i have two dead'uns sat in the front room


have a look here james. kits can be had off fleabay for around a fiver.:thumb:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Showshine said:


> Your Aids has been cured then old pal :thumb:
> 
> Welcome back to the gaming world


:thumb::thumb: just had a blast on COD, man i've missed that



karl_liverpool said:


> was it the dreaded rrod? if it was how did you repair it? i binned my last one and bought a ps3 just gave up on the xbox360.


yeh RROD'd on me last week



james b said:


> Dude any info on this would be much appreciated i have two dead'uns sat in the front room


bought this

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/XBOX-360-RROD...ssories_JN?hash=item25576cc9b2#ht_3926wt_1165

then download this pdf - link the guy sends you to download >> http://www.adrive.com/public/8ae4b8719728e4ef778e00084df21fa518a1d390630ee6b60924185b8961c820.html

you'll need a T8 + T10 screwdriver, also If I was to do it again, would maybe get 2 more IPA wipes just to make it easier.....wouldn't worry too much about making everything clean, just aslong the top's of the processors are shiny it's good to go :thumb::thumb:

biggest pain in the ass is unclipping the box connectors but once that's off it's plain sailing following the guide, thankfully when I turned mine back on it went green lights straight away so didn't need to overheat it for 20 mins

drew


----------



## OfficerKitson (Jul 18, 2009)

Mircosoft was looking £80 to do this for me (warranty up) so i decided i would fix it too. Such an easy job!


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

buckas said:


> :thumb::thumb: just had a blast on COD, man i've missed that
> 
> yeh RROD'd on me last week
> 
> ...


Ahh good to here these kits work, just ordered myself one as i have an elite sitting about with the rings of death.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

yeh, i was suprised as well to be honest - just seems that over time the thermal paste on the processeor to the heatsink doesn't work as good as it shuold, causing it to get too hot and then turn off giving RROD

replacing this aspect is the remedy i hope 

drew


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

turned it on last night and got RROD again

took disc out and turned it off

SMACKED IT, turned it on and it worked :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Fordy_ST500 (Mar 10, 2009)

see i told you it wasnt too hard...well in buddy!
now you have done the repair you should never get 3 rings again 

Dom


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Showshine said:


> Your Aids has been cured then.....


Is that funny.....really?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

The Detail Doctor said:


> Is that funny.....really?


Sorry ??????

Plase tell me your not a PC hunter?

Buckas in a previous thread said "My xbox has aids"
So i said what i said.

FFS please dont tell me you are offended :lol:


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Showshine said:


> Sorry ??????
> 
> Plase tell me your not a PC hunter?
> 
> ...


What if I was, AIDS isn't reallyt something I've ever found that funny to be honest.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Cheer up, misery


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

buckas said:


> Cheer up, misery


I'm perfectly happy


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Interested to see how long this fix lasts. I hope it's a long term solution to microsofts poor design, I'm expecting mine to die eventually, especially as I read recently microsoft expect another 5 years life outta the 360 thanks to that project natal thingy. Might order one just in case


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Well like i said on PM I apologise.
Just seems that someone is offended on some sort of thread - It was a joke about an xbox not knocking Aids


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Well getting back on track, my kit turned up today so stripped down my elite following the guides and and a short while later put it all back together. Glad to say it's working good as new now. Played MW2 and forza 3 for a few hours this afternoon no problem at all :thumb:.

Just searching ebay now as i fancy modding the case and fans now i know how to pull it apart


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

I used one of these kits on my old xbox, worked for a week then died again. Just kept re-fitting the same kit. Repeated it for 3-4 weeks. I then got an intercooler to plug in the back, seems to have no issues now! Brother has it now, I got myself an Elite instead!


----------

